# High Torque / Low RPM Motors?



## Ses Carny (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey gang,

I'm looking for some reliable AC motors (preferably with plug if possible), that have a decent amount of torque and RPM's ranging from 50 to 300 and 110 volts. By that i mean, I may need some 50 RPM motors - I might need a couple 100 RPM motors,,, etc... Can anyone here point me in the right direction for a supplier of some motors like these?

Thanks a lot for any help you can give!

Jesse


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look at garage door openers. Lots of torque, but relatively slow speed. Winches would be another source for the same kind of thing.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

If you know approximately what you are looking for, I would suggest Grainger. I have purchased all my low RPM gear motors from them.

Grainger


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Grainger is a good choice. You might also try American Science and Surplus (http://www.sciplus.com/).


----------



## Ses Carny (Nov 3, 2011)

*Thanks gang!*

Thanks a lot gang! I really appreciate the replies!


----------



## Ses Carny (Nov 3, 2011)

One quick question.... I checked out Grainger's website, but couldn't find any motors like what I need. Can anyone point me in the right direction with them?

Thanks gang,

Jesse


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

What was your search criteria?? I've always found a satisfactory result when searching for a specific use/Duty through them. I wasn't always satisfied withb the pricing however. 

Sometimes you can use grainger to find a motor that fits within your specs and then using the model number or RPMS you can search E-bay for a used/cheaper alternative.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I like electric ice cream churn motors.


----------



## VORHEES2011 (Oct 29, 2011)

you can also play with inline snatch blocks also.atv winch motors you can buy for 99$ they can pull a large truck


----------

